# Goat's Milk???



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Not intentionally but growing up, our dogs on the farm used to drink goats milk if say, the goat stepped in the milk bucket and it was ruined  Come to think of it, the farm dogs DID all have nice silky, shiny coats


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I give my mini poodle goat milk but not every day. I give him maybe once every week. He LOVES it.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I raise all my orphaned puppies and kittens on goats milk. I find the formulas tend to cause constipation. I have raised MANY litters, and have yet to lose a single one.


----------



## Alkhe (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow, I've never even heard of giving goats milk to dogs. It's not very readily available here though - sometimes you can find it in the supermarket, but rarely. 

Does it have less lactose than cows milk? Or what kind of different properties do they have? I sometimes give my girls some milk because they love it, but only a very little bit because it gives Mim diarrhoea. Would goat milk not do that?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yup! I give Chagall raw goat's milk as well. Here's the supplier I use, lots of info on their site.
Answers Raw Pet Food Company: ADDITIONAL - Raw Goat's Milk


----------



## Paco's BFF (Nov 1, 2014)

I am so glad to read about raw goat milk and Chagall. Paco got some this morning after a thought ran thru my head, what to calm him down? One teaspoon and that boy of 9 weeks was asleep for 3 hours.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is used in Leerburg puppy formula that we give pups who need supplemental feeding. We also put it in the first "slop" they eat when they begin solid food.


----------



## Paco's BFF (Nov 1, 2014)

*The Just Awakened Goat Fan, Paco*

Here is Paco after eating his soy free organic egg yolk and his teaspoon of raw goat milk. He loves how pretty Chagall is. He is 2.4 lbs. but envious.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Paco's BFF said:


> I am so glad to read about raw goat milk and Chagall. Paco got some this morning after a thought ran thru my head, what to calm him down? One teaspoon and that boy of 9 weeks was asleep for 3 hours.


You paint a pecious picture of your sleeping little* silver* bundle of joy!  All the best with him. (And I do think raw goat's milk is that!) 



Paco's BFF said:


> Here is Paco after eating his soy free organic egg yolk and his teaspoon of raw goat milk. He loves how pretty Chagall is. He is 2.4 lbs. but envious.


Paco is _so _pequeño and adorable! I'm going to enjoy keeping an eye on your sweet toy boy. It's such a treat to watch a *silver* poodle clear! Keep the pictures, and goat's milk, flowing! Thanks for the compliments on Chagall. To me he's a beauty inside and out.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

" He also eats prepackaged raw burgers only." Most all burgers contain preservatives that can be very bad for dogs (and humans if you eat enough).
Eric


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

When my 19 year old cat stopped eating, I tried goats milk with baby food and she started eating again and lived on this for another couple months. I credit the goat's milk for buying her a couple more months of quality time.

The dogs were happy to finish up what she didn't eat but I forgot about it after she passed and haven't bought it again. Reading this post makes me wonder if I should try it with Max, who just had a bout of of pancreatitis. It has medium chain fatty acids(like coconut oil), which are easier to digest, absorbed right into the intestine and don't need bile salts or pancreatic enzymes to be absorbed. So- I'm thinking it might be very good for dogs with pancreatic issues. I'm going to start a thread on that topic so as not to hijack this one


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

There are some_ excellent _raw meat burgers available. I feed and highly recommend this brand. Answers Raw Pet Food Company You'd have a better chance of taking _me _out of Chagall's life (that's not happening!) than these good, healthy eats! :eating:

Available in chicken, beef or pork.	
A full ingredient product: 90% meat, organs and ground bone, 10% whole food ingredients: eggs, vegetables, fish oil, montmorillonite, kombucha, sea salt, and natural trace minerals.
No heat processing, no synthetic vitamins, no pressure processing
No hormones, antibiotics, or growth promotants added . . . EVER!
Convenient and wholesome with unique formulation
Environmentally-friendly green packaging


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Carolinek said:


> When my 19 year old cat stopped eating, I tried goats milk with baby food and she started eating again and lived on this for another couple months. I credit the goat's milk for buying her a couple more months of quality time.
> 
> The dogs were happy to finish up what she didn't eat but I forgot about it after she passed and haven't bought it again. Reading this post makes me wonder if I should try it with Max, who just had a bout of of pancreatitis. It has medium chain fatty acids(like coconut oil), which are easier to digest, absorbed right into the intestine and don't need bile salts or pancreatic enzymes to be absorbed. So- I'm thinking it might be very good for dogs with pancreatic issues. I'm going to start a thread on that topic so as not to hijack this one


Replying with no hijack intentions...
I would recommend you contact the Answers people. They are SO knowledgeable and responsive and back up what they say with, _gasp!_, scientific research!  I have enjoyed going to their lectures and reading their literature. 

ANSWERS Pet Food
356 Maidencreek Rd. Fleetwood, PA 19522 • Phone: 1-800-431-8480 • Fax: (610) 944-1102

Jacqueline C. Hill
Vice President of Operations Product Development & Sales(East Coast)
• Sales Questions 
• Nutrition Information/Questions
(610) 568-0593
[email protected] 

Roxanne Stone
Vice President of Research & Development/ Procurement 
(West Coast)
• Research & Development Questions 
• Formula & Ingredients Questions
(801) 707-2175
[email protected]

A bit more on raw goat's milk...
Answers Raw Pet Food Company: ADDITIONAL - Raw Goat's Milk


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

They sound good. I was referring to commercial human burger meats.
Eric.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

*Goat's milk for chronic pancreatitis?*

Sorry- meant to out this as a separate post!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think a dogs system can process milk very well. 

Here is a list that might help:

Alcoholic beverages Can cause intoxication, coma, and death. 

Avocado The leaves, seeds, fruit, and bark contain persin, which can cause vomiting and diarrhea. 

Bones from fish, poultry, or other meat sources Can cause obstruction or laceration of the digestive system. 

Cat food Generally too high in protein and fats. 

Chocolate, coffee, tea, and other caffeine Contain caffeine, theobromine, or theophylline, which can cause vomiting and diarrhea and be toxic to the heart and nervous systems. 

Citrus oil extracts Can cause vomiting. 

Fat trimmings Can cause pancreatitis. 

Fish (raw, canned or cooked) If fed exclusively or in high amounts can result in a thiamine (a B vitamin) deficiency leading to loss of appetite, seizures, and in severe cases, death. 

Grapes, raisins and currants Contain an unknown toxin, which can damage the kidneys. There have been no problems associated with grape seed extract. 

Hops Unknown compound causes panting, increased heart rate, elevated temperature, seizures, and death. 

Human vitamin supplements containing iron Can damage the lining of the digestive system and be toxic to the other organs including the liver and kidneys. 

Macadamia nuts Contain an unknown toxin, which can affect the digestive and nervous systems and muscle.

Marijuana Can depress the nervous system, cause vomiting, and changes in the heart rate. 

Milk and other dairy products Some adult dogs and cats may develop diarrhea if given large amounts of dairy products.

Mushrooms Can contain toxins, which may affect multiple systems in the body, cause shock, and result in death. 

Onions and garlic (raw, cooked, or powder) Contain sulfoxides and disulfides, which can damage red blood cells and cause anemia. Cats are more susceptible than dogs. Garlic is less toxic than onions. 
Persimmons Seeds can cause intestinal obstruction and enteritis. Pits from peaches and plums Can cause obstruction of the digestive tract. 

Raw eggs Contain an enzyme called avidin, which decreases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin). This can lead to skin and hair coat problems. Raw eggs may also contain Salmonella.

Raw meat May contain bacteria such as Salmonella and E. coli, which can cause vomiting and diarrhea. 

Rhubarb leaves Contain oxalates, which can affect the digestive, nervous, and urinary systems.

Salt If eaten in large quantities it may lead to electrolyte imbalances.

Sugary foods Can lead to obesity, dental problems, and possibly diabetes mellitus. 

Table scraps (in large amounts) Table scraps are not nutritionally balanced. They should never be more than 10% of the diet. 

Fat should be trimmed from meat; bones should not be fed. 

Tobacco Contains nicotine, which affects the digestive and nervous systems. Can result in rapid heart beat, collapse, coma, and death. Yeast dough Can expand and produce gas in the digestive system, causing pain and possible rupture of the stomach or intestines. 

Xylitol (artificial sweetener) Can cause very low blood sugar (hypoglycemia), which can result in vomiting, weakness and collapse. In high doses can cause liver failure.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never given goat milk to Hans, but I drink it. I can't really drink cow's milk, but I find that the goat milk is much easier to digest. I think it has a smaller fat molecule size than cow milk, less lactose, and less Alpha s1 Casein. It might be easier for dogs to digest too.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Chagall's mom- thank you! ANSWERS was the brand I used with my cat and a local pet store carries it. I never thought of contacting them- I will do that. Their goats milk was like a wonder drug for my old sick cat.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Carolinek said:


> Sorry- meant to out this as a separate post!


Again, my answer is Answers! 
There are many health benefits in feeding Raw Goat’s Milk Formula to your dog or cat. The formula contains: probiotics (200+ species of good bacteria-way more than any supplement), Enzymes, caprilyic acid (fights yeast), conjugated linoleic acid (fights cancer), and Glutathione (great antioxidant). Using Raw Goat’s Milk Formula can help treat and/or prevent the following conditions or problems: vomiting, diarrhea, IBS/IBD, Colitis, *pancreatitis,* arthritis, diabetes, hypertension, allergies, and cancer. It is a natural antihistamine and also has anti-inflammatory properties. It can also provide support to the immune system, the respiratory system, the kidneys and the liver. A Raw Goat’s Milk Formula diet can also promote a healthy gut and oral health. - See more at: Solve 90% of pet health problems with Answers raw nutrition. -


----------

